# should i use oak or whiskey chips for pulled pork?



## bubba96 (Jan 8, 2015)

hey there everybody this weekend im doing a 10lb pork butt and i usually use cherry or hickory wood for pulled pork. But there was a deal at my local menards whatever you can fit in a paper bag is 15% off so i got a bunch of chips. but out of all of the chips i got i want to use either whiskey or oak. Never used either and i wanted to know some of your opinions. And the pork butt has a sweet rub on it just for the extra information.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 8, 2015)

The Whiskey chips sound interesting, but keep in mind the wood most people use is generally a matter of what their family and guests  like. 

I prefer to stay with the milder woods when it comes to pork, but as I said to each his own.

I'm sure there is someone on the sight who has used a multitude of woods on pork and will be able to lead you in the right direction.

Good Luck and Happy Smoking,  John


----------



## fire in the hole (Jan 8, 2015)

It has been said that fruit woods go well with pork. I have also used a lot of maple.

Oak in my opinion is one of the milder smokes.

The hickory and mesquite can be to harsh for a long smoke.

But...........like stated.........to each his own.


----------



## bubba96 (Jan 8, 2015)

i think i will try out pecan i heard that taste good on pork


----------



## albinva (Jan 8, 2015)

My preferences for pork are hickory and apple and sometimes a combo.

Al


----------



## timberjet (Jan 8, 2015)

I have found oak is pretty light flavor wise, which might be a good thing. Apple, cherry and a little hickory for me.


----------



## thesmokist (Jan 8, 2015)

I've used the jack Daniels whiskey barrel chips and really liked them


----------

